# Thanks a lot, Shipwreck



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

I've been trying to figure out which DA wondernine that I'm going to purchase in a little over a month. At the range today, I spotted a compact P99(9mm Luger). After hearing your endless ranting about the greatness of this pistol, I just had to inquire further. I asked the owner whether it was an "AS" or "QA" model. Sure enough, the slide read "P99c AS". I politely asked if I could try it.

Upon examining the loaded pistol, I saw the big red cocking indicator. It was very visible, even while looking down the sights. One of the things I dislike about striker-fired pistols is that you can't see the status of the striker mechanism. This impressed me. I tried the neat decocker button and proceeded to fire it in DA. This is the first time I fired a striker-fired pistol's trigger that did not feel like crap. It actually felt _great_. Smooth and crisp. Not too light and not too heavy. The SA trigger was just as good. I dislike compacts but this one shot very well for a compact. It operated smoothly and with little muzzle rise, despite the short barrel and grip.

So now I'm going to get myself a Walther P99 AS. It will be late February or early March as a birthday gift to myself. We know that this is your fault, Shipwreck. The pistol is actually as great as you said it was.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

:smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 :smt023 

Told U  - If U liked the compact - wait til U shoot the fullsize. Muzzle rise is less than on the compact 

See, I get hassled about the P99 by the 1911 guys all day long. But, I've pushed it enough to have gotten about 10 people to try them lately (some on other websites)

Here that guys... Go buy a P99 and U too can be one of the chosen few :smt082 :smt082


----------



## kansas_plainsman (May 9, 2006)

"Few"? Did you say "few"? Ship, you're going to have an army before too long. The world's first army armed with P99s (and SW99s).


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

kansas_plainsman said:


> "Few"? Did you say "few"? Ship, you're going to have an army before too long. The world's first army armed with P99s (and SW99s).


Resistance is futile.:smt082


----------

